# Paint Pots on Asian Eyes?



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 15, 2008)

Even if you use UDPP...will the paint pots cause creasing?
How much of an essential is it ? 
I love the new colours in the Fafi Collection but I've spent so much already..and it's not going to stop me from buying more if its worth it lol

I just want a lipstick just to have a piece of the artwork lol So cute

Anyway how much more vibrant does it make the eyeshadows
and what colour is the best one? for a base colour? 


TIA


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think for Asian skin which has more yellow undertones, the paint pot from the N Collection, Soft Ochre is the best one!! And based on my experience, the paint pots hold well on its own.  I find that applying UDPP under is totally unnecessary.  Other colours that I think you'll have more use of is Rubenesque or Bare Study.  The paint pots from Fafi are cute but I think the original colours are much more versatile.


----------



## lemonade813 (Feb 16, 2008)

paint pots are the best! i love them!
and usually, i get that eye liner creasing thing (where liner on your upper lashline somehow magically transfers to your lid/crease lol) but when i put rubenesque on my lid, seems to have no color transferring =) YAY!

but yes, i'd definitely recommend paint pots, color depending on what you like =)
but the paint pots i find myself reaching for the most would include
rubenesque (yeah, its kinda pink-ish/orange-ish but its cute)
painterly (it has a slight pink undertone)

honerable mention: bare study ...but sometimes i find it TOO shimmery if i accidently put a whopping amount on hehe

and a sub for painterly could be soft ochre ..its more yellow undertoned which some might prefer, definitely a pretty one to have though

hope this helps!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 17, 2008)

I use painterly and haven't had a creasing problem with it at all. It makes my makeup stay put all day! <3


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!
I picked up Bare Study today! Along with a l/s from the FAFI Collection <3333 loves it.

I took a look at the soft ochre but found it so matte...i tend to like using the shimmer for the mid-tone area...but I just realised I was looking for something to make the colour stand out...don't want to have too many lol, should i exchange for soft ochre or keep bare study...so many decisions!


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 17, 2008)

When you're talking about having color stand-out, usually people are putting a green Paint or Paint Pot under a green shadow to really make it intense. 

When you're talking about having a crease-proof base, people use more neutral Paints or Paint Pots. If you like shimmer, stick with Bare Study, but just know that anything you put on top of it is going to shimmer. If you want a nice neutral color that gives a great base no matter what - and doesn't change the shadow put on top of it - go with a neutral like Soft Ochre or Painterly or something more matte. I am betting Painterly is too pink for your skin- Soft Ochre is a better bet, so get a backup since it's LE!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 17, 2008)

Now, would you wear those neutral colours in replacement of a primer?
I just bought UDPP and i love it for not creasing my shadows...but I've read that it doesn't accentuate any colours. 
If Soft Ochre is going to only act as a base ..(I guess I'm getting my terms confused btw "base" and "primer") would I still need Primer?

Oh and I should also add that 90% of my eyeshadows are shimmery already...either VP or Frost, only carbon, cork, embark and malt are matte...

So is it worth it to get Soft Ochre when I'm already using UDPP?


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 18, 2008)

If you're using Soft Ochre or any other paint pot for that matter, you don't have to use UDPP anymore.  It holds well on its own and would be your primer already.  UDPP on the other hand makes e/s pop too so you can use that by itself if you have it already.  Since most paint pots have shimmer or colour to it, what it does is just make the same colour family pop and make a shimmery look too--so if you use Rubenesque as base for gold looks, the gold shadows you'll apply will even be more GOLD looking and shimmery or the other colour e/s you put will have some gold undertones to them.  So basically, if you want that kind of effect to your e/s, then it's well worth investing in some paint pot colours you like. 

But to me, if you already have UDPP, maybe you should pass on Soft Ochre and get other paint pot colours instead


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 18, 2008)

I will say, though, that a Paint Pot lasts tons longer than a UDPP vial. That's why I switched over- I got tired of trying to eek out more UDPP!


----------



## cutelilly (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I love the paint pots. The colours accentuates your eyeshadow and it adds a little shimmer too, which is really nice. Although, I do use UDPP underneath before I put on the paint pots. I've used the paint pots on its own, and by the end of the day it doesn't crease, but it definitely fades the eyeshadow colour. So that's why I use both.


----------

